# Does HD 7750 require less power than HD 6670?



## prateek (Jun 30, 2013)

I read that somewhere that HD 7750 is faster than HD 6670 and consumes even less power. Is that true? 
I ordered a Saphhire Hd 6670 1Gb DDR5 from Flipkart and it was a defected piece so i sent mailed them and they asked for refund as replacement was not possible and the card went out of stock with them. (My previous post)
So now the problem is that the refund money is in my account wallet (online) but not as cash. I can only use that money for anything purchased from 'WS Retail' seller on flipkart. Now the same card is not available with them and i cannot go anywhere else either to get that. The only choice left with me is to increase my budget and get a HD 7750. 
Now i want to ask you if HD 7750 will work if the previous card worked well? (without an upgrade to my PSU?) 'coz if i go for an upgraded GPU, I won't be able to purchase new PSU. Min System requirements of HD 7750 shows 450W whereas 6670 required just 450W.
I have HYTECH HT 450W-P4 PSU. 

Or can you please get me a better deal than this from WS Retail?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeh, it will work fine. It requires less power than HD 6670.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2013)

7750 indeed consume lesser power than 6670 but your current psu is crap.start saving money & at least buy a corsair VS-450 for ~2200-2300 as soon as possible & in the meantime don't overclock/exert your processor much(especially if its quad core) while gaming.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 30, 2013)

Go for HD 7750. Performs much better than HD 6670 and also consumes less power. 
It would have been better if you could have asked them for refund coz snapdeal has better pricing than flipkart for many items.


----------



## prateek (Jun 30, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> 7750 indeed consume lesser power than 6670 but your current psu is crap.start saving money & at least buy a corsair VS-450 for ~2200-2300 as soon as possible & in the meantime don't overclock/exert your processor much(especially if its quad core) while gaming.



hey should i buy again a 450W as an upgrade? should i not save for a 500W psu or more? or will that suffice as being of good quality?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 30, 2013)

Even a branded 350W PSU like Antec VP-350 would be fine for your rig with HD 7750. The earlier you get a new one the better it is for you.


----------



## prateek (Jun 30, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Even a branded 350W PSU like Antec VP-350 would be fine for your rig with HD 7750. The earlier you get a new one the better it is for you.



Okay thanks buddy  i will surely go for it as soon as i can. but as for now, will my psu be able to handle my card without effecting it?

And @all is this a good deal to go for? MSI R7750-PMD1GD5/OC AMD or any other good deal available at any other store?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Its good.


----------



## prateek (Jul 1, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Even a branded 350W PSU like Antec VP-350 would be fine for your rig with HD 7750. The earlier you get a new one the better it is for you.



Hey okay now my dad allowed me to get a psu upgrade as well along with the gpu. Now finally tell me the best psu under 3k for me. And also please tell me which is the best brand for psu's at this price tag?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

Antec Vp 450 - Antec VP450 450W Power Supply

SS400BT - Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## prateek (Jul 1, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Antec Vp 450 - Antec VP450 450W Power Supply
> 
> SS400BT - Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com



so these are better ones than corsair vs450?


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

Quality wise indeed.


----------



## rst (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah,7750 takes less power than 6670
Also its is better than 6670

I have 450W local psu
my 7750 graphic card is working smoothly with it


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 2, 2013)

I think you would be fine with your psu as HD 7750 hardly consumes 45 W and total system consumption might be less than 150W from wall. If it's true your ordinary psu will easily last you for 1 year with some adverse effects.

btw, What's you computer config ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> might be less than 150W from wall.



Nah! it consumes 220-250 W on load

If paired with monstrous FX 83xx story goes to an entirely new level


----------



## prateek (Jul 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> Quality wise indeed.



So what you say about *Seasonic S12II 430W PSU*? Would be more efficient than these Corsair and Antec one?



ashis_lakra said:


> I think you would be fine with your psu as HD 7750 hardly consumes 45 W and total system consumption might be less than 150W from wall. If it's true your ordinary psu will easily last you for 1 year with some adverse effects.
> 
> btw, What's you computer config ?



Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140 @ 1.6Ghz
PCCHIPS P17G board
SAMSUNG HD161HJ HDD SATA
WDC WD5000AADS-00S9B0 HDD SATA
2*1GB Ram
Philips DVD Writer)
5 LED fans + some LED strips along the case (still to install)
MSI R7750-PMD1GD5/OC GPU (planned to purchase)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

prateek said:


> So what you say about *Seasonic S12II 430W PSU*? Would be more efficient than these Corsair and Antec one?



Efficiency can't say.. Quality surely better..


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2013)

prateek said:


> So what you say about *Seasonic S12II 430W PSU*? Would be more efficient than these Corsair and Antec one?



among three the seasonic unit has the best efficiency.


----------



## prateek (Jul 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> among three the seasonic unit has the best efficiency.



Last question (still so confused) Seasonic has 430W Power and good quality but the Antec one is 450W but a bit of low quality. Now Which to prefer for my system Power or quality? If someday i go for my board and processor upgrade then which would be reliable for me (then same PSU should work for me)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Seasonic.. eyes closed

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Seasonic-S12II-Bronze-430-W-Power-Supply-Review/1590/9

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Antec-VP450-Power-Supply-Review/1487/9

Although Antec can resist upto 550W but efficiency nosedives..
Seasonic one provides upto 500W @ 82.7% efficiency which is great bt *I would recommend never to overload PSU*


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

yes those are short time tests only but things can change with prolonged use and if @ Op - you do upgrde in the future the PSU will be good though it depends on the componenets you are going to upgrade and if you want to play safe get a Seasonic SS-600BT Eco around 3.8k.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 4, 2013)

prateek said:


> So what you say about *Seasonic S12II 430W PSU*? Would be more efficient than these Corsair and Antec one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL your processor will bottleneck the card a big time. I have the same processor and same card and the performance of HD 7750 when paired with Intel e2140 is almost same as a 9500gt(Which I had earlier) paired with Intel e2140.


----------



## prateek (Jul 4, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> LOL your processor will bottleneck the card a big time. I have the same processor and same card and the performance of HD 7750 when paired with Intel e2140 is almost same as a 9500gt(Which I had earlier) paired with Intel e2140.



lol so did u try to overclock it? 



topgear said:


> yes those are short time tests only but things can change with prolonged use and if @ Op - you do upgrde in the future the PSU will be good though it depends on the componenets you are going to upgrade and if you want to play safe get a Seasonic SS-600BT Eco around 3.8k.



Thanks again topgear (y)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

prateek said:


> lol so did u try to overclock it?



No matter how high you ovclk that E2140 you never gonna get power enough to keep up with HD7750.


----------



## prateek (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> No matter how high you ovclk that E2140 you never gonna get power enough to keep up with HD7750.



umm yeah i know.. so howz u going with ur processor?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

that wasn't me
BTW mine is e7500 + HD 6770 (my sys too proccy bottlenecked btw )
A8-4500M & HD7640G + 7670M


----------



## prateek (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> that wasn't me
> BTW mine is e7500 + HD 6770 (my sys too proccy bottlenecked btw )
> A8-4500M & HD7640G + 7670M



oops!  felt that you said that above.. didn't read the username sorry


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

No matter..


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 4, 2013)

prateek said:


> umm yeah i know.. so howz u going with ur processor?



I'm upgrading my processor to FX 6300 in this week or the next week. But seriously if you're not considering to upgrade your processor anytime soon, then I would not suggest you to get HD 7750..because it will be bottle necked a big time. I earlier had a 9500gt and when I upgraded to HD 7750 the fps difference was about 5-6 fps barely on any game over 9500gt.


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2013)

don't know what was the issue but people have used better card than 9500GT with a e2140 and they got more than 5-6 FPS


----------



## prateek (Jul 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> don't know what was the issue but people have used better card than 9500GT with a e2140 and they got more than 5-6 FPS



i'll check out the fps with mine too


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> don't know what was the issue but people have used better card than 9500GT with a e2140 and they got more than 5-6 FPS



I think you did not get my point? I guess.
 "I upgraded to HD 7750 from 9500gt and difference in performance was very less. HD 7750 performed about 5-6 fps (at most) more at every game. Which was certainly "very" less according to my expectation.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 18, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> I think you did not get my point? I guess.
> "I upgraded to HD 7750 from 9500gt and difference in performance was very less.* HD 7750 performed about 5-6 fps (at most) more at every game.* Which was certainly "very" less according to my expectation.



What?How is that even possible,I thought it would have been atleast 15 fps + more


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What?How is that even possible,I thought it would have been atleast 15 fps + more



You didn't get him actually did you ??

He wants to say that the poor proccy performance made it impossible to get any great performance advantage from better GFX


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 18, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> You didn't get him actually did you ??
> 
> He wants to say that the poor proccy performance made it impossible to get any great performance advantage from better GFX



true that my GPU got bottlenecked hard.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> I think you did not get my point? I guess.
> "I upgraded to HD 7750 from 9500gt and difference in performance was very less. HD 7750 performed about 5-6 fps (at most) more at every game. Which was certainly "very" less according to my expectation.



I got your point but I've seen people getting better performance [ beyond 5-6 fps ] when they upgraded from 9500GT to HD5750/5770 like cards with a e2140 cpu but I do agree with you that performance will be bottlenecked by the low cpu speed unless Oced.

*@ prateek* - did you get the gpu yet ?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hmm I was getting about 20 fps at fifa 12 with 9500gt card when I played it with HD 7750 fps was like 25-27 at medium settings 720p.
Gta 4 was about same was getting 17fps with medium on 9500gt (0 shadows/vsync off) got 19fps-20(Nothing more than that) with HD 7750 same settings. MY CPU was never OC'd was at stock 1.6.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 3, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Hmm I was getting about 20 fps at fifa 12 with 9500gt card when I played it with HD 7750 fps was like 25-27 at medium settings 720p.
> Gta 4 was about same was getting 17fps with medium on 9500gt (0 shadows/vsync off) got 19fps-20(Nothing more than that) with HD 7750 same settings. MY CPU was never OC'd was at stock 1.6.



I am on GT 9400 + Q8300 [Intel core to qaud] so if I upgrade to 7770 will it bottleneck my CPU ?
And GTA4 runs ok on medium setting with GT9400 on my sigi


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2013)

no, actually it will unleash the power of your cpu more  HD7770 is a big upgrade compared to 9400GT so if you are planning to get one just get one without much hesitation but if you worried about the PSu of yours get a new good one or get HD7750 which also performs very well compared to 9400GT.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> no, actually it will unleash the power of your cpu more  HD7770 is a big upgrade compared to 9400GT so if you are planning to get one just get one without much hesitation but if you worried about the PSu of yours get a new good one or get HD7750 which also performs very well compared to 9400GT.



will my Intex 500 w psu is enough ? I dont want to invest anything on psu for now. 
7750 or 7770 ? confusion.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

RohanM said:


> *will my Intex 500 w psu is enough ?* I dont want to invest anything on psu for now.
> 7750 or 7770 ? confusion.



It's not just about Wattage, its about consistent power delivery which these local PSU's fail at. You should invest in a better PSU to avoid damage to your PC.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 3, 2013)

RohanM said:


> will my Intex 500 w psu is enough ? I dont want to invest anything on psu for now.
> 7750 or 7770 ? confusion.



HD 7770 is about 10-15% percent faster than a HD 7750? Correct me If'm wrong.
But you'll definitely need to change your PSU if you are getting HD 7770. But for HD 7750 even a local PSU can handle it but it's much better to use it with a better PSU(Like Corsair, Antec, Seasonic etc.)


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

performance difference is around ~20%


----------



## TheLetterD (Sep 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if I can run a HD7770 or a HD7790 on my Corsair CX430 PSU?
*My Config is an AMD A10 5800K Proccy
2 WD Blue 500GB HDDs
3 Case Fans (LED) and 2X4GB DDR3 CORSAIR VENGEANCE RAM Modules
*
BUT I have the CMPSU-430CXV2 Model of CX 430, not the latest one. The difference being that the one I have's Max. Load @+12V is *336W NOT 384W* like the latest one. 
Source


----------



## RohanM (Sep 8, 2013)

My friend had budget of 10k... Any suggestion. 
Psu is 500 w. Monitor is 18.5" lcd 13**/768 resolution.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> My friend had budget of 10k... Any suggestion.
> *Psu is 500 w *.Monitor is 18.5" lcd 13**/768 resolution.



which brand and model? saying 500w is just not enough. If it's local brand , get hd 7770 at 8k and antec vp450p at 2.6k.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> which brand and model? saying 500w is just not enough. If it's local brand , get hd 7770 at 8k and antec vp450p at 2.6k.



it's local psu... i dont know the name. what abt 7750 ??
any nvidia alternative ?
that psu u suggested is for 3k on fk
how abt this
*www.flipkart.com/corsair-vs450-450-watt-psu/p/itmdbfa3kaffmum3?pid=PSUDBF9ZBHSJVGJ8&icmpid=reco_pp_same_psu_1


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> it's local psu... i dont know the name. what abt 7750 ??
> any nvidia alternative ?
> *that psu u suggested is for 3k on fk*
> how abt this
> Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com



it can be available cheaper locally as flipkart is overpriced for most pc components. hd7770 and antec vp450p is best and it is approximately 20% faster than 7750. BTW, what is the pc configuration such as cpu, ram etc? nvidia cant compete with amd at this price range.
dont go for vs series from corsair. get the antec one



TheLetterD said:


> Does anyone know if I can run a HD7770 or a HD7790 on my Corsair CX430 PSU?
> *My Config is an AMD A10 5800K Proccy
> 2 WD Blue 500GB HDDs
> 3 Case Fans (LED) and 2X4GB DDR3 CORSAIR VENGEANCE RAM Modules
> ...



very easily infact.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> it can be available cheaper locally as flipkart is overpriced for most pc components. hd7770 and antec vp450p is best and it is approximately 20% faster than 7750. BTW, what is the pc configuration such as cpu, ram etc? nvidia cant compete with amd at this price range.
> dont go for vs series from corsair. get the antec one



He is not ready to invest in psu... 
cpu =     Intel Core2 Duo E6550 @ 2.33GHz
ram = ddr2 2 gb 800 mhz

I guess 7750 for his local psu will be best, what say ?? 7770 might kill his psu and bottleneck the cpu also ??

*Also for myself I am thinking of this... my configuration is in sigi*

*www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-hd-7750-1-gb-gddr5-graphics-card/p/itmd7th7wdspnbrh?pid=GRCD7TGZBJSTR5YD&affid=officialro


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> He is not ready to invest in psu...
> cpu =     Intel Core2 Duo E6550 @ 2.33GHz
> ram = ddr2 2 gb 800 mhz
> 
> I guess 7750 for his local psu will be best, what say ?? 7770 might kill his psu and bottleneck the cpu also ??



7770 is then just an overkill for the cpu.get hd 7750 at around 6.8k. why cant the remaining money spend on a good quality psu? get 2gb ram if possible. even if the current psu may handle the gpu ,but have a read here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## RohanM (Sep 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 7770 is then just an overkill for the cpu.get hd 7750 at around 6.8k. why cant the remaining money spend on a good quality psu? get 2gb ram if possible. even if the current psu may handle the gpu ,but have a read here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html



is 7750 that i mentioned above is good for my sigi ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2013)

RohanM said:


> is 7750 that i mentioned above is good for my sigi ?



your q8300 can handle hd 7770 easily and that will produce good improvement over hd 7750. just make sure to get a new psu


----------



## RohanM (Sep 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> your q8300 can handle hd 7770 easily and that will produce good improvement over hd 7750. just make sure to get a new psu



my budget is not 10k.. that's why i am sticking to 7750.. I hope my Intex 500 w psu will handle it. it's handling my GT 9400 since last 4 years..


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2013)

what's the +12v rail rating of the intex psu ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2013)

no problem. then get hd 7750 and not to forget....pray


----------



## RohanM (Sep 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> what's the +12v rail rating of the intex psu ?



Need to check that. Will upload a pic soon.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 8, 2013)

@topgear This is my psu.

_Also my mobo is Asus P5kpl AM/PS which is I guess haing 2.0 pcie. will that work with this 7750 having 3.0 pcie... ?_

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/12078d1378637849-does-hd-7750-require-less-power-than-hd-6670-uploadfromtaptalk1378637844529.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 8, 2013)

^That comes about 25A (+12V Rail & -12V Rail: *AMP*. ratings together)which is dangerous if you have a Graphics card installed.
It's a crappy PSU,mate change NOW immediately,else you will repent...




TheLetterD said:


> Does anyone know if I can run a HD7770 or a HD7790 on my Corsair CX430 PSU?
> *My Config is an AMD A10 5800K Proccy
> 2 WD Blue 500GB HDDs
> 3 Case Fans (LED) and 2X4GB DDR3 CORSAIR VENGEANCE RAM Modules
> ...



General RULE OF THE THUMB...the more current *AMP* rating your single(or dual or multiple) *12V rail* of the PSU has,it's more stable & robust & caring & COSTLY also.
Of course look out for the specs. in details and search the net for other users reviews,also be warned not to have false ratings on the PSU label from unknown manufacturers.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 8, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^That comes about 25A (+12V Rail & -12V Rail: *AMP*. ratings together)which is dangerous if you have a Graphics card installed.
> It's a crappy PSU,mate change NOW immediately,else you will repent...



I am using Nvidia GT 9400 since 2008... with this psu.. + 2 WD HDD + One extra fan at back - 120 MM ... rest of config is in sigi... 
Do u seriously saying to change the psu ? 
Also suggest some psu but my budget is not much around 2k...


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2013)

HD 7770 should be around 7.5k locally..
and a good PSU will cost 2.5k..( CX430v2)


----------



## RohanM (Sep 8, 2013)

I just researched & found that my currunt GT 9400 is taking 50 w & HD 7750 will also take only 55 W
So Now please tell me only for extra 5 W do i really need to upgrade PSU ??


----------



## ZTR (Sep 8, 2013)

7750 doesnt require any aditional power and can run with the power supplied by the PCI-e slot so no there is no reason for you to upgrade your PSU 

Although its recommended as its a cheap one.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I just researched & found that my currunt GT 9400 is taking 50 w & HD 7750 will also take only 55 W
> So Now please tell me only for extra 5 W do i really need to upgrade PSU ??



that's TDP not actual power consumption  the gpu actually needs ~43w under heavy load and 9400GT needs ~29w.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> that's TDP not actual power consumption  the gpu actually needs ~43w under heavy load and 9400GT needs ~29w.



Hey, I have posted my psu's pic in last page, please have a look & comment, should i need to upgrade ??


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

theoretically the psu should be able to handle HD7750 but as it's an old psu do keep in mind that average wear and tear [ component degradation over time ] makes psus less capable compared to a fresh unit .. someone I know ran into trouble when he added a new HD7850 to his system [ the psu was vx550 - 5 years old ]. The psu ran fine with 6800GS but HD7850 was not possible even though both have only around ~30-40W difference.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 9, 2013)

My 250W PSU is handling HD 7750OC Gigabyte pretty well since 11 months. It's a stock PSU given by HCL. So I dun think there is a need for buying a new PSU. It runs on very low power I guess almost same as 9500gt(Mine old one)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> theoretically the psu should be able to handle HD7750 but as it's an old psu do keep in mind that average wear and tear [ component degradation over time ] makes psus less capable compared to a fresh unit .. someone I know ran into trouble when he added a new HD7850 to his system [ the psu was vx550 - 5 years old ]. The psu ran fine with 6800GS but HD7850 was not possible even though both have only around ~30-40W difference.


This is it. The perfect clarification.

@RohanM,buddy it's your money,your choice.
But again study topgear's advice,and buy a good PSU from CORSAIR or Seasonic or Antech or Gigabyte .... with a wattage of 450W~500W and it will be FUTURE PROOF as ever.
You won't repent Friend.

Your call.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 11, 2013)

^ Finally what I wanted to know & found it on flipkart review.. 

" _SPEECHLESS !!!!
Got this card at my doorsteps in just under 50 hrs. That must some kind of a record . The packaging was like something that can be send to a war zone but still the product in the box will remain unharmed.

The graphics card is great the best you can buy in this budget . On top of that I got 650 Rs Cashback . This card costed only 7414 Rs . *This card can run on cheap or local 500 W PSU . Mine running on 500W INTEX PSU that came with the cabinet *. _ ."

So ordering now...


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2013)

did the reviewer also mention his entire pc config like which cpu and how many hdd, fans he is using with that psu, how old is his psu and you will find at-least 2-3 different intex 450/500w psu witg different amp ratings  anyway, congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can assure you it will run with ease. Like I said earlier I've used HD 7750 with Intel e2140 with a 250W PSU came with HCL for nearly a year it didn't gave me any problems whatsoever. This card require very less power I mean it's Power consumption is almost same as 9500gt if not less.

Well what are the prices of a HD 7750 nowdays? I bought it on Octuber last year for about 6700(Gigabyte Overclocked edition.)


----------



## RohanM (Sep 11, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> I can assure you it will run with ease. Like I said earlier I've used HD 7750 with Intel e2140 with a 250W PSU came with HCL for nearly a year it didn't gave me any problems whatsoever. This card require very less power I mean it's Power consumption is almost same as 9500gt if not less.
> 
> Well what are the prices of a HD 7750 nowdays? I bought it on Octuber last year for about 6700(Gigabyte Overclocked edition.)



Now it's for 7k 

ok guys so I finally ordered 
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5

Now many people are saying that I should change the PSU also, So plz suggest a good one atleast 450 w under 2.5k...
I have these 2 in mind...
1] Cooler Master Thunder 450W 450 Watts PSU

2] Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU


----------



## ZTR (Sep 11, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Now it's for 7k
> 
> ok guys so I finally ordered
> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5
> ...



Corsair VS450 
I have it and TBH it hasn't given me any problems as yet 
(Specs in my sig)

Also the local prices are cheaper than FK


----------



## RohanM (Sep 11, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Corsair VS450
> I have it and TBH it hasn't given me any problems as yet
> (Specs in my sig)
> 
> Also the local prices are cheaper than FK



How much it will cost locally??


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 11, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Corsair VS450
> I have it and TBH it hasn't given me any problems as yet
> (Specs in my sig)
> 
> Also the local prices are cheaper than FK


So do I and it's running my rig flawlessly


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2013)

antec vp450p is much better. Dont go for cm thunder series or corsair vs series. atleast get antec vp450p by increasing your budget a little.it is worth and dont forget, psu is the heart of a system. If it is not good, none of the components function well.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 11, 2013)

By the way guys how is 7750 that i ordered?? For my 720 p monitor??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 11, 2013)

RohanM said:


> By the way guys how is 7750 that i ordered?? For my 720 p monitor??


+1 for your order. Go ahead and GAME easily,at least in mid settings.
A very GOOD card.



rijinpk1 said:


> antec vp450p is much better. Dont go for cm thunder series or corsair vs series. atleast get antec vp450p by increasing your budget a little.it is worth and dont forget, *psu is the heart of a system*. If it is not good, none of the components function well.


+1 for this comment by @rijinpk1.
Friend RohanM buy the PSU with your judgement.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 11, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> +1 for your order. Go ahead and GAME easily,at least in mid settings.
> A very GOOD card.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Antek psu is for 3k on flipkart.... Too much... Have to check locally... But these local dealers are dumb....


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 11, 2013)

RohanM said:


> By the way guys how is 7750 that i ordered?? For my 720 p monitor??



Well I have a HD 7750 paired with an i5 3470. It's pretty good considering how cheap it is.
My pc ran GTA 4 at you say ultra at 720p resolution with average 63 fps~(Benchmark) Haven;t played it much hardly one mission.
BF3 was about 50-55fps MAX at 720p (Ultra) but on some maps where it was crowded and **** fps would go down to 30-35.
Hitman absolution was about 23-25 and 30 at max at ultra settings 720p. (But sometimes it could go as low as 17-20)
Sleeping dogs was 55fps~avg at high and 30-35 at extreme.
Fifa 13 60fps mostly.

It's performance is considerably very good by looking at it's price. But mine is factory overclocked version. It's clocked 80mhz more than the sapphire's version you;'ve ordered. So there will be about 2-3 percent diff I'd say? dunno tho.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 12, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Well I have a HD 7750 paired with an i5 3470. It's pretty good considering how cheap it is.
> My pc ran GTA 4 at you say ultra at 720p resolution with average 63 fps~(Benchmark) Haven;t played it much hardly one mission.
> BF3 was about 50-55fps MAX at 720p (Ultra) but on some maps where it was crowded and **** fps would go down to 30-35.
> Hitman absolution was about 23-25 and 30 at max at ultra settings 720p. (But sometimes it could go as low as 17-20)
> ...



GTA 4 will now run at good high settings... yuppi...
I saw the OC ver also but it's for Rs. 8109... 1k more... so opted for regular 7750.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2013)

you can OC yours to save that 1k and feel like you have the OCed version   but just saw that HD7770 is available at 8.6K - just mentioning so if you can get this by any chance


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mm, I got it for way cheap lol ;p. Woah rates are jumped up quite a bit! HD 7770 was avaiable for about 7.3k(Gigabyte) not so long ago.

topgear what about this? GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD (rev. 1.0) AMD Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition HD Experience Series Graphic Card


----------



## RohanM (Sep 12, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Mm, I got it for way cheap lol ;p. Woah rates are jumped up quite a bit! HD 7770 was avaiable for about 7.3k(Gigabyte) not so long ago.
> 
> topgear what about this? GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD (rev. 1.0) AMD Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition HD Experience Series Graphic Card



Hmm... But i don't think that extra some mhz will make a huge difference to me as i am going to play on a 720 p LCD. 

Also the site you mention i never heard of that. I trust fk so far.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> you can OC yours to save that 1k and feel like you have the OCed version   but just saw that HD7770 is available at 8.6K - just mentioning so if you can get this by any chance



Where link plz.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 12, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Hmm... But i don't think that extra some mhz will make a huge difference to me as i am going to play on a 720 p LCD.
> 
> Also the site you mention i never heard of that. I trust fk so far.



It's *HD7770* not HD 7750. And it's for 7.7k I think you should definitely grab that deal. And SMC Int'l is very trustable site AFAIK.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 12, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> It's *HD7770* not HD 7750. And it's for 7.7k I think you should definitely grab that deal. And SMC Int'l is very trustable site AFAIK.



Yeah i was talking about your 7750 oc ver.. 
I already ordered 7750 so no for 7770.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 12, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Hmm... But i don't think that extra some mhz will make a huge difference to me as i am going to play on a 720 p LCD.
> 
> Also the site you mention i never heard of that. I trust fk so far.



smc international is one of the very trusted shops online and offline



RohanM said:


> Yeah i was talking about your 7750 oc ver..
> I already ordered 7750 so no for 7770.



congrats for the order and start gaming after getting hands on it


----------



## RohanM (Sep 13, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> smc international is one of the very trusted shops online and offline
> 
> 
> 
> congrats for the order and start gaming after getting hands on it



thanks mate.
My friend has i7 3370k + GT 650ti + SSd = bad GTA 4 performance... lol ..how my 7750 will gonna handle gta 4 god knows... 

Also above smc sute shows 7770 Availability: *Out Of Stock* so that must be old price...


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

don't blame on the hardware your friend has - GTA 4 was poorly optimized for pc but with latter patches it fixed it to some extent so make sure to patch the game to the most recent version and here's the eal on HD7770 : Link


----------



## RohanM (Sep 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> don't blame on the hardware your friend has - GTA 4 was poorly optimized for pc but with latter patches it fixed it to some extent so make sure to patch the game to the most recent version and here's the eal on HD7770 : Link



yup I know that gta 4 was a bad port... but friend didn't, he said he started to doubting his i7 & gpu... lol 
I also told him the same.

& the 7770 that u gave is for 8.6 k... 1.6k more than my 7750.... hmmm


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 13, 2013)

RohanM said:


> thanks mate.
> My friend has i7 3370k + GT 650ti + SSd = bad GTA 4 performance... lol ..how my 7750 will gonna handle gta 4 god knows...
> 
> Also above smc sute shows 7770 Availability: *Out Of Stock* so that must be old price...



How is that possible lol? My pc played it with 60 fps at almost ultra settings at 720p. And benchmark showed that 63~ avg.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my graphics card.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/12155d1379062711-does-hd-7750-require-less-power-than-hd-6670-uploadfromtaptalk1379062708571.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/graphic-cards/12154d1379062701-does-hd-7750-require-less-power-than-hd-6670-uploadfromtaptalk1379062694644.jpg


----------



## snap (Sep 13, 2013)

congrats


----------



## RohanM (Sep 13, 2013)

snap said:


> congrats



Thanks. 

Guys FK increased the price of 7750 HD by Rs.800 today ... husshhh I got it for 7k ... 

Check


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol I remember same happened, I bought Corsair 4gb ddr3 ram for 1699 after 2 hour I placed the order it price went up to 2399.
Anyway congrats. Tell us the performance(Is it worth your expectations or no)


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats RohanM  and it's FK's standard policy anyway, even I want to know how well GTA 4 is running - laggy like running on a stone land or buttery smooth ?


----------



## RohanM (Sep 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> Congrats RohanM  and it's FK's standard policy anyway, even I want to know how well GTA 4 is running - laggy like running on a stone land or buttery smooth ?



I have not installed the card yet. But gta 4 I have completed twice on my gt 9400 ones with pentium 4 and later with quad. Some settings to to medium and other to low. 
So with 7750 it should run good.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok guys, just installed this card & believe me played GTA 4 on Full High settings, so smooth... Also other games working like charm..


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2013)

great  but I can see you have great passion [ and patience ] - otherwise simply playing GTA 4 on a 9400GT+P4 combo is simply unimaginable.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> great  but I can see you have great passion [ and patience ] - otherwise simply playing GTA 4 on a 9400GT+P4 combo is simply unimaginable.



yeah, I am a huge fan of GTA series.. P4+GT9400 I played everything on low & used "contig" file tweak.. played whole game & completed it ...

I upgraded to Q8300 just for GtA 4..& now HD7750... Other games are also running like a charm... All COD series & MW2 also..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 16, 2013)

edit your siggy also


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Ok guys, just installed this card & believe me played GTA 4 on Full High settings, so smooth... Also other games working like charm..



Told ya already HD 7750 can max out GTA 4 with 720p(Not fully I mean shadows etc it requires more than 1gb). Sadly my antivirus deleted on of my GTA 4 files which didn't know so I couldn't play it again 
The only game I found it struggled maxing out in 720p is Hitman Absolution(Although it was still pretty much playble )


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> edit your siggy also



ohh yeah.. thanks for reminding me.. 



Nighthawk12 said:


> Told ya already HD 7750 can max out GTA 4 with 720p(Not fully I mean shadows etc it requires more than 1gb). Sadly my antivirus deleted on of my GTA 4 files which didn't know so I couldn't play it again
> The only game I found it struggled maxing out in 720p is Hitman Absolution(Although it was still pretty much playble )



yeah.. Happy with this cards performance... my friend was complaining that his GTX 650 TI + i7 was not able to play GTA 4... 
Told him to use latest patch... 

Today installed Modern warfare 3 & Most wanted 2 [this was totally unplayable on GT 9400]  -Now they are like butter on MAX. 

*Update* :- Sold My old GT 9400 for 1400/-


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2013)

that's just too much for a 9400GT


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> yeah, I am a huge fan of GTA series.. P4+GT9400 I played everything on low & used "contig" file tweak.. played whole game & completed it ...



Wish I knew about the low contig tweak, I too have a 9400gt, playing GTA 4 was like a hell hole..I was playing on <10 fps, 8fps..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> that's just too much for a 9400GT



he was just lucky who was that noob buyer?


----------



## RohanM (Sep 17, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> he was just lucky who was that noob buyer?



One of my friend. Who is not that much into technical stuff . he saw me playing so many games on 9400 Games like prince of persia 5 And call of duty series was not running on his system... So he bought my gt 9400.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2013)

^Congrats Brother on your purchase.
Well a clever move on your part to sell the 9400GT for Rs.1.4k.
Enjoy.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 17, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Congrats Brother on your purchase.
> Well a clever move on your part to sell the 9400GT for Rs.1.4k.
> Enjoy.



Thanks buddy. Actually deal was for 1.5k but on the time he given 1.4 & said " itna barabar hai - dost hai na" ...


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2013)

you should have sold it before to get a HD7770


----------



## RohanM (Sep 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> you should have sold it before to get a HD7770



Nope. My budget was for 7k. Plus for 7770 i need to change psu also another expense... So i decided to go for 7750.

7770 is 2k more than 7750  and 2.5 or 3k for new psu means 5k extra budget.... So 7750 was a best deal.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2013)

Got it and prepare for GTA V


----------



## RohanM (Sep 19, 2013)

^^ yeah waiting for gta V on pc ....


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 20, 2013)

It won't come to PC untill March '14 plus it can be delayed more further as you know rockstar...


----------

